# Setup unique hostnames for all computers connected thru a router



## Cyrix5x86 (Jan 26, 2009)

For simplicity, lets say I have 4 computers, Computers A thru D connected to a common Linksys router (i.e., a WRT54G with Internal LAN IP: 192.168.1.1), and all run Windows 2000 Pro. Computer A with Internal IP 192.168.1.10 is running an Apache HTTP Server at, i.e., tech.support.nu which is linked to its External Internet IP through, DynDNS.org. Since the Internet IP is dynamic, there is a small service running in the background (DynSite for Windows) that automatically updates DynDNS.org when the Internet IP changes. 

The hosts file, which is located in C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\etc, is modified with 
192.168.1.1 router.tech.support.nu
[this line is added so that the internal LAN computers (A-D) do not search tech.support.nu externally, thus adding much delay]

The router setup page has empty fields for HOST and DOMAIN, whereas ROUTER NAME has the field: WRT54G.

All computers are configured as a workgroup and all are on the same workgroup, i.e., CYBER.

For simplicity, lets assume all computers are non-DHCP accessed.

The Preferred DNS Server address is (as determined by Windows TCP/IP Properties), set to the router's Internal LAN IP, that is 192.168.1.1. This is because the router resolves the Broadband ISP DNS Servers on its own, however for simplicity, these can also be set directly to the DNS Servers provided by the ISP.

When viewing the Apache Access Log, Computers A-D which have accessed tech.support.nu all show router.tech.support.nu as their hostname. *How can it be configured such that each Computer, A thru D, has a unique hostname? For example, if Computer A accesses tech.support.nu, it will be identified as computera.tech.support.nu, and Computer B will be identified as computerb.tech.support.nu? * Computers A-D should also be set to be identified externally with these same hostnames. 

I have tried going to System Properties/Network Identification/Identification Changes/Member of Domain: tech.support.nu, however the returned message was, "The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted." 

*Do I need to configure a Windows Domain Controller, make further modifications to the hosts file, or enable extra settings on the router? * If I need to configure a Windows Domain Controller, would I need to leave Computer A (the server) turned on for Computers B-D to share files amongst themselves?

Secondly, lets assume no modifications are made to the above 4-computer configuration, and a 5th computer, ComputerE, is in the processing of *installing FreeBSD UNIX. Since there is no domain controller on the LAN, what goes in the Network Configuration fields for HOST and DOMAIN? 
Would it be:
HOST: computere.tech.support.nu
DOMAIN: tech.support.nu
or, would these be left blank? Would typing these in, in itself, setup a domain controller? If not, would I need to set one up? Will Windows be able to identify the domain?* 

If the UNIX computer eventually takes over the role of the Apache HTTP Server that Computer A is running on Windows 2000, *is there a FreeBSD service to update dynamic IP's? What other transition steps would be required besides configuring Apache on BSD?*


I have tried to be as clear as possible in describing my network situation and I realize there are a lot of questions here, so any input will be graciously appreciated.


----------

